# DIY E-Liquid



## Jav_stix (31/5/16)

Good Day, 

please can you guys help i want to start making my own juice. but battling to find VG and PG and what favors do you use and where do you get them from.


----------



## Andre (31/5/16)

Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

This forum in general should help: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/
And these threads in particular:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/377757/

Many DIY vendors around, can think of the following at the moment: Valley Vapour, Blck Vapour, flavRvape. Valley Vapour has the biggest selection of concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/5/16)

For recipes you can look at www.e-liquid-recipes.com or www.99juices.com

Enjoy!


----------

